# Getting a Drivers License



## Lea Lainchen (Dec 4, 2012)

Here back home in Switzerland I dont have a license as I never need to drive a car.

Does anyone know if i am allowed to get a drivers license in australia if im on a tourist visa?


----------



## DylanW (Jan 26, 2011)

Nope you wouldn't be allowed to. Even on a sponsoreship 457 visa you can only apply for a drivers license if you have been here for a certain amount of time. If I remember correctly.


----------



## Nai (Feb 23, 2011)

Ok first, if you have never had a driver's license then you need to apply for a learners license, which allows you to drive next to an open license holder while you learn, always showing L plates, for at least one year. Then, at least in the state of Queensland, you pass a test which grants you a probationary license (which allows you to drive alone for 1 or 2 years depending on your age, displaying P plates and with a few restrictions) and thennn you have your open drivers license! The whole process should take at least 2 years if you're over 25.

Second, you don't need to prove your immigration status at all, only that you have a permanent address. As a tourist visa holder, I don't know if you'll be able to present any documents that can support this (like financial statements, tax assessment notice, utility bills, etc). And even so, if your stay is less than 3 months, the long process will make it impossible to rent a car since you'll be holding your Ls by then.

If you have time, try to get a full license in Switzerland. Your international license should allow you to drive for 3 or 6 months in Australia, and rent a car!!


----------

